# 3787 is laughing at me



## lael (13/10/13)

Doing a westy clone and ended up high on og. 1.100. Thought it might be a problem lol. Pitched a 2ltr starter, got bubbling in 8hrs overnight. This afternoon it was overflowing. And I'm pretty sure it was making yo momma jokes when I checked 10mins ago and it was overflowing the 1ltr blowoff jar I just rigged up. 

Awesome yeast 

Edit: wrong og#


----------



## black_labb (13/10/13)

it's great for top cropping, if you have 150% headspace.


----------



## Judanero (14/10/13)

3787 is a beast!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/10/13)

I'll be using o2 and a 30 litre fermenter for my next starter with this yeast. Sick of it flowing out of my 5L erlenmeyer onto my stirplate. Your gravity is quiet high. What FG are you expecting?


----------



## TidalPete (14/10/13)

Gav80 said:


> I'll be using o2 and a 30 litre fermenter for my next starter with this yeast. Sick of it flowing out of my 5L erlenmeyer onto my stirplate. Your gravity is quiet high. What FG are you expecting?


Attach your controller probe to your Erlenmeyer flask Gav & lower the temp to around 20\22 max. When finished let sit at 4 or 5 degrees or so for a day or two to settle out then add 1 x litres of your (cooled) brewday wort for an ACTIVE starter. 
At krausen add to wort & aerate at a degree or two below your designated pitching temp & again within 12 to 18 hours after. Raise to your preferred temp before the 36 hour limit as per the Yeast Book. Works for me every time
.
FORGET gladwrap!
Waste of time & effort.

Blow-off tube into a sanitised container of cooled sterilised water (Yeast still viable if done correctly) works any day of the week with yeasts like 3787.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/10/13)

TidalPete said:


> Attach your controller probe to your Erlenmeyer flask Gav & lower the temp to around 20\22 max. When finished let sit at 4 or 5 degrees or so for a day or two to settle out then add 1 x litres of your (cooled) brewday wort for an ACTIVE starter.
> At krausen add to wort & aerate at a degree or two below your designated pitching temp & again within 12 to 18 hours after. Raise to your preferred temp before the 36 hour limit as per the Yeast Book. Works for me every time
> .
> FORGET gladwrap!
> ...


Hi Pete,
Thats generally my procedure for a starter with 3787 although when you have 45 litres of 1.090 wort you need about 6 litre starter and 3 pack's of yeast. I alway fit a blowoff with this yeast now and ferment temp starts at 16 degrees and finishes at 26 degrees to get full attenuation. I have o2 now so i'll give that a whirl. I usually lose 4 or 5 litres to blowoff and have to change the 2 litre coke bottles I use a few times. 
Thanks for the info anyway mate  
You'll have to drop over for a brewday when im home. Maybe next Friday?


----------



## lael (14/10/13)

Gav80 said:


> I'll be using o2 and a 30 litre fermenter for my next starter with this yeast. Sick of it flowing out of my 5L erlenmeyer onto my stirplate. Your gravity is quiet high. What FG are you expecting?


Looking for 1.012 or thereabouts. I was making a 30L batch and only had a 25L fermenter available. Just bottled from the 30L yesterday, so I might swap it over / split the batch and dilute gravity down with pre-boiled water a little. I pitched the candi sugar in the last 10 mins and it added a lot more to the gravity than I thought. (was at about 1.078 before putting it in. My candy syrup was (homemade) dark, and I'm not sure how thick the commercial syrup is - so I may have put in too much. However, the yeast is munching happily away and I have another batch on the stirplate now (from second runnings / sparge water @ 1.045... if I'd had more space I prob could have done another lower gravity batch lol) to repitch in five days or so if needed.

Blowoff should be collecting healthy yeast too. Should work out well I think...


----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/10/13)

lael said:


> Looking for 1.012 or thereabouts. I was making a 30L batch and only had a 25L fermenter available. Just bottled from the 30L yesterday, so I might swap it over / split the batch and dilute gravity down with pre-boiled water a little. I pitched the candi sugar in the last 10 mins and it added a lot more to the gravity than I thought. (was at about 1.078 before putting it in. My candy syrup was (homemade) dark, and I'm not sure how thick the commercial syrup is - so I may have put in too much. However, the yeast is munching happily away and I have another batch on the stirplate now (from second runnings / sparge water @ 1.045... if I'd had more space I prob could have done another lower gravity batch lol) to repitch in five days or so if needed.
> 
> Blowoff should be collecting healthy yeast too. Should work out well I think...


That's a good idea to get another starter going incase you don't make final gravity. I have had this yeast stop on me way to early a couple of times when the fridge has cut in on the 5th day. Sweet Belgian ain't good.


----------



## lael (14/10/13)

pitched at 11pm Sat night. Too late to re-oxygenate? Or transfer to the new fermenter with a hose?


----------



## lael (20/10/13)

Transferred to a new fermenter with a hose and diluted by ten points. It's now down to 1.016 but is no longer bubbling... rouse with a shake of the fermenter / repitch? I've upped the temp to 26C which is about as high as I want to take it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (20/10/13)

If you have your backup plan starter ready id try that. My experience with this yeast is, once its done its done, but, try rack it onto a fresh starter and see what happens. If you can't do that then rouse it and take it to 30 degrees. Belgian yeast love it 
Hope it gets to 1.012 at least for you.
If it doesnt get down to 1.012 or further put some bacteria or wild yeast (or both) in it and let it go. Better than dumping it i suppose. I have never tried doing that but just an idea.


----------



## GTS350 (21/10/13)

I smacked a pack of 3787 for our local Belgian Brew-off.
I have all the confidence I'm going to win.
I have my CaraBelg, and zested mandarins, crushed coriander seeds, etc..

I just pitched 3787 into a 3litres, of a 5 litre erlenmeyer flask.
Now I wish it was a 30 litre fermenter, its about to leap out and smack me back! Like a Boss !?!


----------



## lael (21/10/13)

Sounds nice! What style is it? 

I visited pat's on the weekend and bought 2m of the 10mmODx6mmID beer line. Should be the easiest blowoff tube ever for next time around.


----------



## humulus (21/10/13)

Just had exactly the same expirence with 1007!!


----------



## DJR (28/10/13)

Every time I have used it I have done only a 16 or 17L batch in a 25L fermenter, 1075+ OG both times, first time it needed a blowoff tube, 2nd time didn't quite reach the top but was very close. I named that first beer Angry Krausen Tripel for obvious reasons


----------

